# Where can I get these unusual tests done?



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm getting ready for my first ivf, I've had lots of tests done (independently- clinic useless) but I want to cover absolutely everything so I don't find out I've got some funny implantation-repelling factor after I've just forked out £££ for the ivf. Do any of you lovely ladies know anywhere you can get all these done together?

- Blood clotting tests (inc. MTHFR gene, FVL, APS etc) 
- Ureaplasma, mycoplasma
- karotying
- Autoimmune testing
- CMV
- Thyroid antibodies

My clinic never mentioned any of these, I heard of most of them out of books and from this site.
Does anyone know one clinic that would do _all_ of them? Otherwise, if I had to go to two different places to do them I would have to pay a consultation fee twice over. 
Any info much appreciated.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Urban girl - it sounds like you want to have some of the tests done that are known as the Chicago tests.... if you have a supportive GP they can sometimes do some of the basic tests for you for free.

Have a look at this Immunes FAQ written by a very knowledgeable FF'er which will give you all the info you need about immune and other tests: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

For the more complex immune tests (NK cells, other immune tests e.g. TNF-alpha which also causes immune issues, or to have your LAD tested), you'd need to see a reproductive immunologist such as Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynaecology Academy in London. Dr Gorgy also works with the Greek lab to offer the new Chlamydia menstrual blood test. Some clinics including ARGC and Nottingham Care also do immunes as part of their tx, but I believe you would need to have treatment there as well - Dr Gorgy works alongside your current clinic if you use another clinic for IVF and actually does IVF himself too if you want to do everything in one place. Immune tests aren't cheap - you'd need to budget around £1500 for all the tests, but it would save you spending more on tx if you have issues which could be affecting your chances of success. There is an FGA clinic thread on the Fertility Friends London boards.

Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, that helps alot, thank you! I'm going to call Mr Gorgy TOMORROW!  I know it's a lot of money but I think it is well worth it. I've been trying to get pregnant for 3 years (3 unsucessful pregnancies) and I just had an HSG which showed I had a blocked tube. If I had had that test done 3 years ago it would have saved me so much money and heartache, so I now feel I should get every test done in case there is something else vital I have missed that is stopping me getting/staying pregnant.  Thanks again, it's all a process and this is one more step in the right direction.


----------

